# Atlanta Stove Huntsman Info Needed



## pcs2011 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi - Recently purchased a house that has a separate shop building which is heated with an Atlanta Stove Works 'Huntsman' wood stove (see photo).
Would like to get into usable condition and find some operating instructions.
Firebrick not great but might do...see second photo.

Any suggestions/info greatly appreciated...

Pete


----------



## coaly (Mar 1, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-stove-works-huntsman.106545/#post-1390126


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

Firebrick, gaskets, and paint you will have an almost new stove.


----------



## pcs2011 (Mar 2, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Firebrick, gaskets, and paint you will have an almost new stove.


Defiant - any idea where I can purchase new fire brick for this antique?
Pete


----------



## webbie (Mar 2, 2013)

Manual is here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Atlanta_Stove_Works/


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

pcs2011 said:


> Defiant - any idea where I can purchase new fire brick for this antique?
> Pete


Any masonry or patio block store. I get them from a place called Westbrook Block. Each brick cost a little over a dollar.


----------



## pcs2011 (Mar 2, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Any masonry or patio block store. I get them from a place called Westbrook Block. Each brick cost a little over a dollar.


Thanks for the tip Defiant!!
Pete


----------

